# What I want to know



## fool4thefishin (Sep 23, 2009)

Why did the







cross the







It could be worth it?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

The picture of the bridge dam near made me cry. It's been 35 years since I last saw it. I don't know how many thousands of bushels of grain we took across her. That area holds many memories of my earliest fishing adventures. It's sad to see the way all the publicity it gets has ruined it. I still fish through there from time to time, but never go up that creek anymore.

You do know that you were on private property...right???


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not sure who has "ownership" of that land at the moment. The Honey Creek Watershed District has acquired a lot of land in that area recently. So, technically, it might not be exactly private land. BUT, I did ask if it was open to the public and got a resounding "NO" for an answer.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Crank, I knew I should have checked with you before I "assumed" anything about the drainage in that area. 

I know that when Sara James died some of the hundreds of acres she owned along both sides of the creek (which went well above 202) was either donated to, or purchased by, a conservation agency. I had in my head that it was further upstream than the old bridge.

f4tf, I hope you let us know that you were within your rights to be there. If not, then your thread raises some interesting questions about the content of "share the detail" fishing message boards. Are we, as responsible anglers, obligated to clarify with a member that what they post isn't available to everyone? What kind of hassel could the administrators of this fine site be subjected to if it was found out that reports of trespassing on possible restricted government land went unchallenged?...maybe even had a few attaboy responses?

Spare the drama...as much as I despise the details...f4tf, how did you find your way to the point of the picture?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

.............


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> What kind of hassel could the administrators of this fine site be subjected to if it was found out that reports of trespassing on possible restricted government land went unchallenged?...maybe even had a few attaboy responses? QUOTE]
> 
> And just what is your point in that statement???


----------



## fool4thefishin (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't trespass
I don't think you all know this bridge,saw no signs,It was just upstream from the 571 bridge (GMR)
This post was supposed to be fun not a legal debate!
And don't criticize me giving away the spot as I found it on google maps for all to find


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

f4tf, I know exactly where the bridge is. Crank knows it as well. Listen before you get yourself in trouble. You were either trespassing on private property, or as Crank pointed out, possibly fishing in a watershed sanctuary that strictly forbids public access. I'm sure you intended for the post to be "fun." However, it is actually evidence of wrong doing, and other members should be alerted so as not to make the same mistake. 

bgrapala, your personal attack adds nothing to the discussion. I'm not sure how you get away with it.

Dale, has law enforcement ever requested an IP address, or member information because a post on the site clearly shows a violation that they would take seriously? I have no idea what kind of a hassel it may be to go through that? Do you have a responsibility for the content of your site, and per that responsibility be required to report obvious infractions of the law? At the very least, once you become aware of a thread that incriminates the starter, do you have a responsibility to distance the administrators from what you know to be wrong? I don't know. I'm just asking. Like I said in my earlier post, threads like this raise some interesting questions.

f4tf said it was worth crossing the bridge to get that rock bass. 

I'm saying that I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

What bridge?


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

We dont all fish at pay lakes, some of us get lost in the boonies every now and then, i guess tho moral of the story is dont post pictures, thats how they caught Pete Rose. LOL


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Wiper swiper, I don't get where you got a personal attack from...unless your seeing something I'm not...or maybe you've been accused of "pictured" action? 

F4tf- fish on


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fool4thefishin,

Welcome to OGF. Thanks for your post. If you ever post something that you shouldn't the mods will inform you, so until that happens, post away.

What did the rockbass hit on?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> Fool4thefishin,
> 
> Welcome to OGF. Thanks for your post. If you ever post something that you shouldn't the mods will inform you, so until that happens, post away.
> 
> What did the rockbass hit on?


Agreed. I found the post pretty cool with the use of pictures.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I also enjoyed the post and quickly thought of at least 6 different bridges that one could have been, at least 3 on the Upper Mad River, 2 on the upper Stilly, and another on a larger trib that will go unnamed, all look about the same, i quickly ruled out the mad River bridges since there is no rock bass in the area. 

With that, I say "welcome to the Intenet " where no spots are safe and getting into a huff about it will only get your blood pressure higher then it already is. Relax.........no one made a big deal about the bridge until WS did, so way to bring a lot of unneeeded attention to the area!

Ignoring the post would have certainly burried it much quicker then some shoot from the hip replies. I learned that a long time ago.

Salmonid


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Salmonid, my blood pressure is fine. The bridge picture is personal. I let a lot of things go around here for the exact reason you stated...calling it out only brings more attention to a finite resource. However, this time the thread starter couldn't legally be where he was bragging about. And, unless someone here gets permission from the owner, they can't either. I broke the unwritten rules of the intelligent angler this time because the law should be more powerful than silence in keeping folks out of that creek. Suffice to say, they are aware. It remains to be seen if it's a big deal.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

All i know is the crappie come on the same time as the mushrooms, nothin in this world like crappie nuggets fried up with some wild shrooms in butter/pepper/garlic, and there aint no crappies back by that bridge.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

did that make any sense, this site makes me hungry.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Suffice to say, they are aware. It remains to be seen if it's a big deal.


Murders, rapes, gang bangers, etc.... I know that I will sleep better tonight knowing that the law has been made aware of this post! Come on... I am not here to give legal advice and this is not legal advice BUT... nowhere did this post ever say that the original poster actually ever stepped foot on the proprety where this bridge is located, which is assumed to be on Honey creek. Assumed is the key here, there is too much assumption in this case.

*No judgement granted. Case Closed.... now go fishing. *


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow!! I've fished that area since I was 16!!! It used to be covered by wooden planks and right about now, it ought to be pretty good for smallmouth and rockies!! We've crossed that bridge (In the condition it is in now) at 3 am. My uncle taught me how to fish in that area. I've never been told it's private property but I was chased off by hunters that were using the area just last year. I thought the parks system owned the area now but hey-- It wouldn't be the first time I was wrong today.

Rob


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

< big sigh >

You guys are unbelievable. 

*"nowhere did this post ever say that the original poster actually ever stepped foot on the proprety where this bridge is located..."*

How'd he get the picture?

Mr. Rob, read the whole thread. The watershed district may own the land. Per one member's information from that agency, access is strictly verboten. At the very least, it's private property. That's the tricky thing about sharing knowledge on a message board. It may tell you what you want to know...or, it may tell you what you didn't want to know. Double edged sword...good news is that you're aware of the possible consequences.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Salmonid, my blood pressure is fine. The bridge picture is personal. I let a lot of things go around here for the exact reason you stated...calling it out only brings more attention to a finite resource. However, this time the thread starter couldn't legally be where he was bragging about. And, unless someone here gets permission from the owner, they can't either. I broke the unwritten rules of the intelligent angler this time because the law should be more powerful than silence in keeping folks out of that creek. Suffice to say, they are aware. It remains to be seen if it's a big deal.


What was he bragging about? The little rock bass? That is hardly worth bragging about. He was simply making a fun little post. Plus you dont even know if that rock bass came from where you supposedly think it did. I can go into my garage right now and get a rock bass out of my bait tank...

As for where he got the picture from...its called the internet. You can find anything and everything on here....I think finding a picture of a bridge would be pretty easy to do. The fact that you are going on and on about how he is breaking the law when you dont have any proof that he was standing on private property or trespaassing is rediculous. He posted 3 pictures and you are acting like he committed a murder.

The guy has made 4 posts let him post, he is not doing anything wrong by posting.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

The honey creek area was a popular spot for tipp city/vandalia high school kids back in 86 and 87. I spent many weekends there fishing ,camping, 4-wheeling, at times there would be 10 or 12 4x4 trucks, and as many as 20-30 teenagers , lots of good memories made there. Sitting around the campfire w/ bocefus on the radio, lots of stuck truck stories, its where i seen boobs for the first time (except on tv, we had cable) . That is truly a sacred peice of ground ,i think im going out to the barn and see if i can find my old REDMAN ball cap i wore in high school, i know its in there somewhere.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

So I'm going to jail? Oh CRAP!!!!!


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Rob said:


> So I'm going to jail? Oh CRAP!!!!!


 i think you and i will be ok, the statute of limitations is probably up, but some of these other folks are facing serious time in the slammer, but being the decent guy that i am, if you need sombody to service your woman, or pet your dog while your gone,i am available, (depending on what your dog looks like)


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll tell you what.... You can use my boat as long as you send me pictures of the fish and I'll need someone to drive the buick (Gsx455 stage 1) so the seals don't dry out!!!

Thanks Not Rob


Maybe I need to put a disclaimer stating that I, in no way, have any idea of what I'm talking about at any time, but I'm sure that Wiper swiper already knows that!!!


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Rob said:


> I'll tell you what.... You can use my boat as long as you send me pictures of the fish and I'll need someone to drive the buick (Gsx455 stage 1) so the seals don't dry out!!!
> 
> Thanks Not Rob
> 
> ...


HA - LOL,count me in


----------



## GT Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

That Gsx455 stage 1 has more than enough toque to tow a fishing boat for sure!


----------



## fool4thefishin (Sep 23, 2009)

The turtle put me on that great catch

Now I'm a terrorist on Government property?

Maybe I'll plead catch and release to avoid WS and the firing squad


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

I leave you guys alone for a few weeks and this is what I come back to?


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread is closed.


----------

